# USB hub_resume / auto-suspend spewing out in dmesg (SOLVED)

## vtrac

I just built a new system (Phenom II, 790GX) that is quite fast but I am having lots of problem with it (e.g. fglrx only makes my screen black, but radeonhd works fine).  Right now I'm trying to figure out why I get these messages sprewing out in dmesg:

```
[   63.640407] hub 8-0:1.0: hub_resume

[   63.640447] hub 8-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[   63.640552] usb usb3: usb auto-resume

[   63.640560] ehci_hcd 0000:03:06.2: resume root hub

[   63.700407] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_resume

[   63.700460] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 5 chg 0000 evt 0000

[   63.700822] usb usb2: usb auto-resume

[   63.700829] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: resume root hub

[   63.739398] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_resume

[   63.739456] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0000

[   63.739548] usb usb7: usb auto-resume

[   63.739557] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: resume root hub

[   63.799406] hub 7-0:1.0: hub_resume

[   63.799445] hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[   63.799551] usb usb6: usb auto-resume

[   63.799560] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: resume root hub

[   63.859406] hub 6-0:1.0: hub_resume

[   63.859445] hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[   63.860009] usb usb4: usb auto-resume

[   63.860018] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: resume root hub

[   63.919406] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_resume

[   63.919445] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[   64.704406] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: auto-stop root hub

[   64.954408] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: auto-stop root hub

[   64.954428] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: auto-stop root hub

[   64.954444] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: auto-stop root hub

[   65.695414] hub 8-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[   65.695426] usb usb8: bus auto-suspend

[   65.695432] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: suspend root hub

[   65.700407] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[   65.700419] usb usb3: bus auto-suspend

[   65.700423] ehci_hcd 0000:03:06.2: suspend root hub

[   65.739407] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[   65.739419] usb usb2: bus auto-suspend

[   65.739423] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: suspend root hub

[   65.799407] hub 7-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[   65.799419] usb usb7: bus auto-suspend

[   65.799429] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: suspend root hub

[   65.859407] hub 6-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[   65.859419] usb usb6: bus auto-suspend

[   65.859428] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: suspend root hub

[   65.919408] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[   65.919419] usb usb4: bus auto-suspend

[   65.919425] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: suspend root hub

```

It's just constant when my system is on.. any ideas?[/list]Last edited by vtrac on Sat Jan 31, 2009 7:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sadako

Do you have "CONFIG_USB_DEBUG" or any other DEBUG options enabled in your kernel?

----------

## vtrac

That's exactly it.  After I posted this, I decided to dig through my kernel and saw that usb debug was on.  By the time I built and rebooted, you responded.  :Smile: 

Thanks!

----------

